# Ants In Pigeon Loft



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi In My Pigeon Loft I See Lots Of Ants Wondring Around

Is It Ok ? Or Bad For My Birds..

I Think Thy Having The Free Food..

Please Help Me To Get Rid Of Them


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use Diatomaceous Earth. Get Food grade! It is all natural.It's fossill shells crushed into a white extra fine powder.Do not breathe it.Just put some around where the ants are.Ants crawl/walk thru it & it kills the ants by dehydrating them.It will not hurt your birds.I put one tablespoon in my doves birdseedstorage bin to ensure insects dont breed in the feed that I store.My doves are fine.Goggle it for more info.I ge my on Amazon.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

And take up any Excess food when the birds are done eating.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes Josepe has a good point also.I do not have any ants anymore.The Diatomaceous Earth is harmless to your birds.Just be very careful how you use it.Sprinkle it on the ground where ants are & also make a trail or line of Diatomaceous Earth around the outside of where your birds are kept.This will help keep ants out.I put it under the floor of my aviary alsther types of insects that come in contact with it will die also.Crickets were a problem & now they are under control also.There is no smell from this.Companies that make bread & wheat & use flour put food grade in the flour/wheat to keep weavels & other small insects out of the food we eat.It is harmless just not good for your lungs to inhale.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree about the DA, food grade only. Use sparingly and not where it will get blown around as it is not good to get in contact with bird's eyes or lungs (air sacs)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Fv88gXmXL0bcgCQ&bvm=bv.41018144,d.b2I&cad=rja

This takes a week or so then they are gone.
Dave


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Also try & find the ant hill & place some there.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank You Guys


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your welcome & good luck getting rid of the ants !


----------

